

Slack integration for visual bug tracking of your web projects - z586
http://blog.trackduck.com/2014/09/19/now-you-can-get-trackduck-notifications-directly-on-the-slack-app

======
shauchenka
After one month with Slack I can confirm it's a keeper. Great UX, fast and
easy to use.

~~~
z586
So, just enable integration and you'll be always up to date about you clients
feedback ;)

~~~
shauchenka
Thanks, z586 I'll try today

